
TextWeight Tracks Your Weight Loss Progress, Bugs You Through SMS - johns
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/01/textweight/
======
dmor
This is the app that was launched on HN this morning after my husband stayed
up all night coding, fastest turnaround to front page of TechCrunch I've ever
seen. Nice job honey. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2057706>

~~~
kevin_morrill
Thanks dear :)

~~~
tomjen3
Aaaawww, true love.

------
sleight42
While I applaud another honest attempt to help people lose weight, I am also
skeptical that an app written in a single day managed to get TC'd the next. I
feel doubly so when there are far more interesting apps in this space such as
Lose It or Lose It (<http://loseitorloseit.com>).

FTR, I have no affiliation w/ LIOLI other than that I'm a user who finds it
valuable and believe it more deserving of PR than this app.

------
Guy1111
Sharing privately with a trainer or nutritionist can be supplemently awesome.
As well as getting tip of the day texted back based on the results. Well done.

~~~
kevin_morrill
All good ideas. We work with partners in academia to study exactly those kinds
of things. This service is just a very simple example. It's surprising how
just one question and raising your awareness can make a huge difference. We've
seen this in a number of published studies.

~~~
joshcrews
Public graphs are movitational for me.

I made similar personal app at <http://fatgrapher.com> and one of the key
features for me is the that my graph is public.

We used the principles: weigh/graph everyday, skip dinner whenever more than 1
pound behind the 'pace line'. The 'pace line' graphs ideal progress towards
weight loss goal.

------
auxbuss
Question: \- US phone numbers only or other?

Ideas: \- Provide an interface via twitter, either personal msg or DM. \- You
could also provide an optional weekly public tweet of weights reported.

Btw, I have twitter set to SMS me on receipt of a DM, which you could exploit
to provide broader SMSs and save a few $s. Just sayin'.

I really like the simplicity of the app.

~~~
kevin_morrill
US phone only, for now.

Longer term, we're looking to understand better people's sensitivity around
sharing weight. It's a tricky area. There are several studies in academia
exploring this where we've partnered with investigators.

~~~
kevin_morrill
Sorry I misspoke. Canada works too.

------
msys
Very nice. What service are you using to send the SMSs?

~~~
kevin_morrill
Twilio

~~~
ryane
$.02 / sms. Have you hashed out any monetization plans?

~~~
zackattack
His wife works at Twilio :)

